# Herman Witsius: Christ merits what Adam should have obtained



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2022)

Spiritual life is infused into no one dead in sin except on the ground of the merit of Christ’s death. The life that Christ has merited by his death is everlasting, for it corresponds to that life that Adam should have obtained had he continued in his integrity.

And it flows from the Spirit of life in Christ risen from the dead, for as Christ himself having once died, dies no more, so neither shall the second death reign over anyone who, by the Spirit of life in Christ, is raised from the first. For these reasons, we admit no regeneration through the blood of Christ that, although sufficient for everlasting life, may possibly end in eternal death. Whoever is born of the Spirit immediately enters into the kingdom of heaven—first, as a state of grace; afterwards, as a state of glory. The Holy Spirit knows nothing of any other regeneration.

For the reference, see Herman Witsius: Christ merits what Adam should have obtained.


----------

